# 2010 New Focus Sedan Brazil - January 20011



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello my friends, my english is poor but I will try to increase (google translator helps me!), to show my car and my system and get some tips and tricks!
I'm from Brazil, i'm living in a city called Manaus - in the middle of Amazon Rain Forest since 2007.

Purpose: A sound SQ, to hear much Brazilian Rock from the 80s (Titãs, Paralamas do Sucesso), Rock 60-70-80-90-00 years (The Strokes Beatles, U2), New Acoustic (Coldplay, Travis, Radiohead ) and so on ... 90% of the time even in low volume, just to give that sound legal environment ... several shows in the genres cited Dvd ... turns and moves something of Brazilian Popular Music, etc ...

I really do not like very strong bass, and I have no question of having a very large reserve ... just getting tired fast, often even less powerful systems with subwoofers satisfy me.

- Being a set simple, with minimal equipment (for example, only one amplifier, only one subwoofer ... only using original vehicle spaces, without modificated pillars, neon lights, 3-way systems, bi-amping, etc...)
- Use sealed box, under the spare tire (even as a sedan!)
- Balance playback, a nice sound for the day by day, with no pretense to be hi-fi ...
- Anyway, nothing too preposterous or difficult to perform. Simplicity above all.

SET:
Car: FOCUS GLX AUTOMATIC SEDAN: Modifications: I bought a fabric wheel and tire, because the original spare tire is ugly (temporary tire)... it will also have an aesthetic function in the box.

HU - W520 + ALPINE and PXA-H100 Processor 
AMPLIFIER AUDISON LRX 4.1 
KIT 2-WAY: HERTZ HSK 165 XL
SUBWOOFER: ULTIMO SC MOREL 12" 2 OHMS
CABLES: SONUS SPEAKER, RCA SONUS, ENERGY - do not remember, but it's all AUDISON.
MEGACAPACITOR: CADENCE 4 FARAD.


Best Regards,
LEANDRO
Brazil


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

some pictures...
This is my first time here... I hope everything appers correctly!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

What is the story with the rim over the speaker?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I like your car. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> What is the story with the rim over the speaker?


"- Use sealed box, under the spare tire (even as a sedan!)"

Reading is goooodaaaa


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> I like your car. Looking forward to your progress.


Here in Brazil it's a nice car - competes with New civic, Toyota Corolla, Hyundai i30, Gm Vectra - and is a little bit less expensive! In U.S. maybe the currently Ford Focus is a first generation with some changes... 

I will read more here, to know how to put better (and bigger) pictures!

My Component System Hertz HSK 164 XL I sold yesterday...now I'm looking for a Hertz MLK 165 or Audison Voce AvK6... maybe a Morel Elate... 2 way speakers... 

Thank's!

leandro


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> What is the story with the rim over the speaker?



Yes! I will put the subwoofer under the Spare.
My Morel Ultimo SC is 12", my fear was... my original focus well have 16"... but the space isn't a problem... but I need a sealed box with 28 liters.

This is a Brazilian Citroen C3, with my idea of box, spare... subwoofer...


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

My first upgrade
I changed my 2 way... now I will use a HERTZ MLK II !!!!


----------



## DinLuca (Nov 5, 2009)

Waiting to see some pics...

Do you know how many liters the enclosure need to have for this morel sub? JL's usually require small enclosures a W3 could be a nice choice, they could fit better in the spare. Just an idea.

Btw, C3's are exactely the same everywhere in the globe (i think). Just triyng to say there is no need to say it's brazilian or w/e.

Nice car.


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

DinLuca said:


> Waiting to see some pics...
> 
> Do you know how many liters the enclosure need to have for this morel sub? JL's usually require small enclosures a W3 could be a nice choice, they could fit better in the spare. Just an idea.
> 
> ...



OK my friend! but I think there are a New c3 in Europe!


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

some pictures, I'm a little bit stupid and I don't know how put big pictures here... but I'll try!


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

Mohawk is for acoustic treatment - in doors, floor.. etc...









Looks like a Dynamat, but is cheaper here in Brazil


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

James Bond "Bag"... hehehe.. that beautiful case - HERTZ MLK II


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

alpine pxa-h100 and the original system - i'm using Audison Sonus RCA Cables (4,5m, 2 ch x 2)


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

Subwoofer under Spare... my original idea - i saw before here in DYIMA!


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

my Audison Lrx 4.1k, looking a good place to put... amplifer and crossovers!

















door at the ground









treatment for back door


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

cds... hehehe... 









...


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

tweeter - MLK II - WITH BIG CHAMBER


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

looks really good. how does it sound?


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

MTopper said:


> looks really good. how does it sound?



for me really sounds amazing, very clean, pure and precise sound.... but in RTA this car have some holes... and I don't have too much SPL (sedan with sealed box)

thank you!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

LeandroVeterinario said:


> Yes! I will put the subwoofer under the Spare.
> My Morel Ultimo SC is 12", my fear was... my original focus well have 16"... but the space isn't a problem... but I need a sealed box with 28 liters.
> 
> This is a Brazilian Citroen C3, with my idea of box, spare... subwoofer...


A subwoofer enclosure that also functions as the spare tire holder. I LOVE that


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

video
YouTube - FORD FOCUS SEDAN MOREL ULTIMO SC 12 HERTZ MLK II AUDISON LRX 4.1K MOHAWK SONUS CADENCE


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

This looks great! Glad to see it finished and glad you are happy with it.

Now go enjoy all your music again for the first time.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Excellent work. I especially like how you integrated the subwoofer enclosure with the spare tire.


----------



## LeandroVeterinario (Nov 29, 2010)

many thanks... I'M VERY HAPPY with my system...


----------

